# Elite Tuners of Canada Debut the Top Tuner Chevrolet Cruze and Corvette at CIAS



## MattLaw (Nov 25, 2010)

And the Corvette:

From ETC Enterprises
The Top Tuner Chevrolet Corvette is the team’s 5th project car with General Motors Canada. Team ETC took a stock Corvette C6 and in 4 short months, it was completely transformed into a hyper performance machine. 

The Corvette build was focused on both track performance and unique design. Under the hood, the new LSX 376 Crate Motor from GM Performance and Pro Charger F1R puts out 920 WHP and 700 Torque. The exterior of the Corvette is fitted with a custom wide body and APR Performance carbon fiber accents and spoiler. The body work is once again finished by Serge Leger with a highly unique Gold Rush paint, a specialized multi-coat candy color. 

The Corvette runs on custom race suspension provided by Standard Suspension, custom iForged Legacy V2 wheels (20 X 10 Front, 21 X 13 Rear), and wrapped in ultra wide Pirelli 285/25/20 front and 375/20/21 rear. Stopping power is provided by Baer Perofrmance Big Brake System, and exhaust is a custom system by MBRP. The interior is structured with a custom roll cage, STACK system installment, and Pioneer electronic sound system. 

920 WHP, 700 Torque
Custom Widebody
Custom Gold Rush Paint Job
APR Carbon Fiber Accent pieces and Spoiler
Pro Charger F1R
New LSX 376 GM Performance Crate Motor
Custom Race STD Suspension 
Pirelli Front 285/25/20, Rear 375/20/21
Custom iForged Legacy V2 Front 20X 10, Rear 21 X 13
Custom Interior with STACK system, and custom Roll Cage
Baer Performance Big Brake System
MBRP Custom Exhaust System
Custom Pioneer Electronics Sound System.









































































More photos at ETC: ETC Enterprises - Elite Tuners of Canada

If you're heading to the show, be sure to check out the Cruze and Corvette beside the GM main stage, as well as the pro street Top Tuner Camaro on the 700 Level, South building, beside the two bumblebee camaros.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

4X the power and 3X the traction, 1/2 the seats... Corvette FTW


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Matt, can you please obtain some more information about the Cruze for us. What parts they used, how much boost are they running, why they went with that setup, etc.

edit: also is there going to be any way to purchase the engine/body parts they used?


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

just got back from the show..the cruze looked awesome...the 'mango' colour is a little strong but there's reasons for that i guess...there was another 'race' cruze i guess they use overseas somewhere..you can see in background in first photo...

p.s. i don't think GM will allow them to tinker with the Volt...which was on display..and will be difficult to purchase i'm sure with limitied production initially


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

also did you guys go with the water cooled?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

One more thing... how did they get 250whp out of the Cruze if it's only making 150wtq? If that's true, they'd have to spin the engine over 8500rpm, probably more like 9500rpm since power and torque peaks are rarely the same... not likely!

I'm betting there's a typo here and it should be 250whp and 250wtq.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> One more thing... how did they get 250whp out of the Cruze if it's only making 150wtq? If that's true, they'd have to spin the engine over 8500rpm, probably more like 9500rpm since power and torque peaks are rarely the same... not likely!
> 
> I'm betting there's a typo here and it should be 250whp and 250wtq.


You can't really say that until you see their dyno and know where peak torque actually accured and see their torque curve. This is also a larger compressor and A/R so give them time to put out more information.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

1ft/lb of torque at 5252rpm = 1hp

I stand behind my original statements.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> 1ft/lb of torque at 5252rpm = 1hp
> 
> I stand behind my original statements.


...and, likewise, at 5252 RPM _both_ torque (ft·lbf) and horsepower (HP) are of _equal_ value:

RPM/5252 = HP/ft·lbf

(5,252 RPM)/5252 = (XXX HP)/(XXX ft·lbf) = 1/1 = 1/1


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> 1ft/lb of torque at 5252rpm = 1hp
> 
> I stand behind my original statements.


Yes but who's to say peak torque isn't beyond that point in the RPM range after their tune?  Of course that happening in a domestic....... not likely. I don't see them going 8K plus on the original valve train either. So I see your point. Either it's a typo or they revved the poo outa it. Wonder what injectors they went with as well. I'm sure they'll reveal all that later. I'm sure those numbers aren't just bolt on turbo, plumbing and tune.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Amazing job to the ETC team on both the Corvette and Cruze. Hopefully I can get a chance to go to Toronto to check these out before the show ends. How long did it take to build both the Corvette and Cruze? 

Will their be any other shows we can see the Cruze and/or Corvette at? any shows in USA?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Yes but who's to say peak torque isn't beyond that point in the RPM range after their tune?


Hint: If the torque peak of the engine is only 150ft/lbs, then the minimum rpm the engine would have to spin to make 250hp would be 8800rpm. Look up the power/torque equations and make some graphs in Excel, you'll quickly see what I'm talking about.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*RPM* = ( 5252 x *HP* )/(Torque)

*RPM* = (5252 x *250hp*)/(150) = 8,753 ~ 8.8K


...however, this _assumes_ the engine is *still* producing *150 ft·lbf* torque at 8,753 rpm, which is _highly_ doubtful, but not improbable, if the boost has been "kicked-up" (most certainly)


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww, what fun is learning if all the work is done for you?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> Hint: If the torque peak of the engine is only 150ft/lbs, then the minimum rpm the engine would have to spin to make 250hp would be 8800rpm. Look up the power/torque equations and make some graphs in Excel, you'll quickly see what I'm talking about.


Ahh got ya. Thanks for the info. I'm coming from an Aviation background where engines run at a % rating vs an RPM standpoint. And in rotary acft they are always set to 100% engine RPM which for us was usually 87% eng TQ. The numbers we never really had to get into until it came to measuring xmsn tq and speed ratings. HP was never really a factor for us.


----------

